# Decent catfish



## KPTN

I was down fishing in Orange Beach last week when they shut down the fishing and all of the oil makes me sick. I thought somecatfish pictures from this past weekend to help get your mind off the oil.

A couple of these weighed 52 and 53 on a spring scale, this biggest broke the scale and i would guess to be around 65lbs or so.

Apparently the forum is not going to let me post these in the message body so if anyone can correct this post that would be great.

KP


----------



## Jason

You'd get more hits on your thread ifin you'd titled it grapplin or noodling catfish pics.....Good looking whisker fishies there brother! That boat looks purty dern cool.....I'm not in the market but would like to see more inside pics, doyouhave it posted in the for sale section too?


----------



## HuntFishDrink




----------



## KPTN

> <span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl02_lblFullMessage>You'd get more hits on your thread ifin you'd titled it grapplin or noodling catfish pics.....Good looking whisker fishies there brother! That boat looks purty dern cool.....I'm not in the market but would like to see more inside pics, doyouhave it posted in the for sale section too?


Jason I'm not the best at posting but just trying to share. As for the boat i got pictures from what it was to what is and everything in between, shoot me a pm and will try to attach some. I am building a bigger boat with twin power and greater range, that is why I'm selling this. I was going to post in the for sale but it seems the market is dead and with the oil in the gulf i can't really imagine it getting any better so i just added it as a signature.

KP


----------



## KPTN

HuntFishDrink, thanks for fixingthose pictures, i hate posting as attachments but that is the only way i could get them to load.

KP


----------



## HuntFishDrink

Glad to help out. Dang, those are some fine catfish!!!


----------



## Trafficman

Great pictures of the cat fish. I always want to try doing that.. I wanted them on TV and Utube but might be to scare to stick my hand in that mouth...

Jeff


----------



## KPTN

> <span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl07_lblFullMessage>Great pictures of the cat fish. I always want to try doing that.. I wanted them on TV and Utube but might be to scare to stick my hand in that mouth...
> 
> Jeff


Everyone seems to have a different technique, the way we do it its not that bad but you are going to get bit, once you get past that its no big deal really.

KP


----------



## jdhkingfisher

it takes some massive balls to do that


----------



## Gulflady

Wow, nice catches there and I'm impressed with y'all are so brave! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter

BOOM baby congrats from the cathunter, that's how u put the weight in the boat:thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING

Congrats, Thats Some Nice looking Catfish , Where Did Yall Catch Them At...


----------

